# Rotary Rake Questions



## Circle T Acres (Nov 17, 2014)

Thinking about moving away from my wheel rake and getting a rotary rake. I only know of two people that have them so there's not much experience in my area (SW MI) so I have a couple questions.
1) What kind of ground speed can I run?
2) If I put one windrow on top of the other does it still dry good?
3) How hard are they on the alfalfa?
4) Pros/Cons?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think HayJosh has a single rotary in your neck of the woods (K-zoo to be exact). I traded my 15-wheel H&S high capacity in for a NH ProRotor 3223 dual last year. I wanted the ability to make either two single windrows (for 1st cutting) or a double windrow (later cuttings), is a big reason for the NH side delivery (Kuhn also makes a double rotary that can do this also, IDR model number I looked at, BTW). I didn't just want a double center delivery for my operation. If I'm making two single windrows, I'm generally looking over one shoulder, one double looking over the other shoulder.

A single rotary, will not match a 15-wheel rake in all capacities. In heavy 1st I can rake more acres per hour with the NH double than the H&S rake. The later cuttings, the H&S had more acres per hour in the right tonnage per acre. Now if you get to lighter tonnage again, the double rotary is the champ.

Maybe a better way to explain is if 10'to 12' swath of hay makes a good size windrow the double rotary wins (putting out two single windrows), if you need 14' to 22' width of hay, it's a push. If you need 22' to 27' the H&S wins. If you need more than 27' then the double rotary wins in MY area.

The rotary makes a fluffier (IMHO) windrow, that enhances the drying (at least in my case). The wheel rake 'ropes' the hay more (but nowhere near a roll-bar rake). And of the three choices (rotary, wheel and roll-bar), the wheel rake is the worst for adding 'ash' to your hay crop (better known as dirt).

One windrow on top of other? With mine it is almost a continuous movement from one rotor to other on a double windrow. If raking up to like 40' of hay together the hay would move in two directions, only going on top at 44' raking together (I haven't had the opportunity to be in that light of hay crop and hope I never am).

As far as speed pretty close, but I think I could win the race with the wheel rake if I had to.

Rotary much easier on the alfalfa than a wheel rake by far (if properly adjusted and operated naturally).

All three rakes (rotary, wheel and roll-bar) have their pros & cons, dependent upon a lot of factors. If you could only have one rake, I vote rotary, two rakes rotary & roll-bar (what I presently have), ideally all three have their respected places in a hay operation, IMHO.

If you are going from a big wheel to a single rotary, YMMV.

My two cents, for my area, YOURS could be different.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Circle T Acres said:


> Thinking about moving away from my wheel rake and getting a rotary rake. I only know of two people that have them so there's not much experience in my area (SW MI) so I have a couple questions.
> 1) What kind of ground speed can I run?
> 2) If I put one windrow on top of the other does it still dry good?
> 3) How hard are they on the alfalfa?
> ...


Beings I ain't got nothing else to do.....ill opin about the merits of rotary vs wheel rakes

Wheel rakes are much faster....they also rope hay, not a problem if rolling, but can be problematic is doing squares. 
The ground speed you run depends on the ground.....but you can run just about as fast as you can with the wheel or slower if you wish....a rotary is not dependent on ground speed for raking 
Is this a double or a single you're considering? 
I do t put one on top of the other.....instead I make two twin rows with no space between them to fill my pickup.
Leaf loss should be minimal especially when compared to a wheel rake....it lifts and places the crop making beautiful winrows.....the Vermeer or similar bar rakes are very good at limiting leaf loss, but I believe I would just as soon have one as the other.

Pros.....wheel rakes are fast and transport easily, and did I mention cheap......great for rolls
Cons.....roping, and inconsistent winrows at time especially in heavy crops, High capacity rakes are better with heavy crops....sometimes leaves....well, leaves 

Pros.....rotary rakes lay perfect winrows, allow for adjustment of the winrows on the fly (double) and the ability to "cut" an existing winrow like a knife if needed.....the winrows are fluffy and dry-down is much better than that of a wheel rake. The baler will not eat a huge chunk of hay at one time like a wheel rake meaning less down time in that event....I hate unplugging balers, very unproductive.
Cons.....cost and mobiling from field to field

Hth....


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I will add one more thing wheel rakes only need a tractor with one set of hydraulic outlets or maybe two, but they don't depend on pto speed and gear selection like a rotary rake, or the rotary maybe hydraulic drive also.


----------



## joeberg (Jun 8, 2011)

r82230 said:


> I think HayJosh has a single rotary in your neck of the woods (K-zoo to be exact). I traded my 15-wheel H&S high capacity in for a NH ProRotor 3223 dual last year. I wanted the ability to make either two single windrows (for 1st cutting) or a double windrow (later cuttings), is a big reason for the NH side delivery (Kuhn also makes a double rotary that can do this also, IDR model number I looked at, BTW). I didn't just want a double center delivery for my operation. If I'm making two single windrows, I'm generally looking over one shoulder, one double looking over the other shoulder.
> 
> A single rotary, will not match a 15-wheel rake in all capacities. In heavy 1st I can rake more acres per hour with the NH double than the H&S rake. The later cuttings, the H&S had more acres per hour in the right tonnage per acre. Now if you get to lighter tonnage again, the double rotary is the champ.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything here.

I like my rotary rake because it never touches the ground. Less chaff & less betting up the living plants.

I believe my fields are healthier since I've been using my Kuhn 6632.

I've owned a 8 wheel & 10 wheel rake from H&S.

Joe


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I will say a rotary rake is all good cleaner field more leaves less junk and dirt in the windrow.

The only con is you want someone who knows equipment running it. Because they are quite durable but not idiot proof . Only problem I ever had was raking along a brush line and rake almost sucked itself into brush fence.

If you are selling your hay rotary is the way to go.


----------

